# What to finish with after a CA finish??



## philb (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi,

Just experimenting with a few CA finished pens. Just wondering what you guys use if anything after the CA finish has been applied?

Do you just micro-mesh up to 12000 and leave it at that?
You a scratch remover like a car polish?

Or something else? Im in the UK so any ideas on what I can us thats here or to import if its not?

Cheers!


----------



## guts (Nov 20, 2007)

Phil,I use hut plastic polish on mine and there is nothing to wear off like a friction polish,I think that is right,btw the polish really shines them up.


----------



## Texatdurango (Nov 20, 2007)

Think of your CA finish as you would any other fine "plastic" finish.  Brasso comes to mind![] 

I've never Brasso but some people will try anything and some swear by it.  Myself, I have used a product called "Flitz" for years on acrylics, fiberglass and now CA finishes and like it.  Recently I tried a sample of Novus #2 polish and couldn't see any benefit to switching from the Flitz.


----------



## R2 (Nov 20, 2007)

EEE followed by Shllawax works well for me. I've also used an abrasive toothpast,not the gel type. The toothpast is ver good on "plastics" too.
Some of the very fine auto polishes work wel on plastics but haven't tried them on CA.


----------



## LostintheWoods (Nov 20, 2007)

George, there is one benefit to be realized by changing from Flitz to Novus #2---COST!!!! I have been using a bottle (8 oz.) of Novus #2 for nearly 6 months, and still have about a quarter of the bottle left. At about $8.00 for the bottle, that's much more economical than Flitz, which BTW is an excellent product for metal polishing.


----------



## Larry Gottlieb (Nov 20, 2007)

I also use EEE after wiping with alcohol. This follows 12,000 micromesh.
Shellawax is applied after the EEE.

Looks good.

Larry
http://webpages.charter.net/lgottlieb2/


----------



## DKF (Nov 21, 2007)

Two ways I go...

1)...White Diamond buff then TSW wax
2)...Hut Plastic Polish


----------



## pentex (Nov 21, 2007)

I use four coats of thin CA and then two coats of spray lacqer and then auto polish. Works great.


----------



## rherrell (Nov 21, 2007)

MM to 4000 then Beall buff.


----------



## DocStram (Nov 21, 2007)

I top mine off with TSW.


----------



## philb (Nov 21, 2007)

Cheers guys,

Whats EEE and TSW??


----------



## philb (Nov 21, 2007)

Does anyone have a link to some HUT PLASTICS POLISH?


----------



## its_virgil (Nov 21, 2007)

http://tinyurl.com/2a8l4o
Happy Thanksgiving!
Do a good turn daily!
Don
]





> _Originally posted by philbaldwin_
> <br />Does anyone have a link to some HUT PLASTICS POLISH?


----------



## guts (Nov 21, 2007)

or you can go to www.hutproducts.com


----------



## Daniel (Nov 21, 2007)

I use Hut after the CA. after a couple of days curing I will then use trade secret for wood to prevent finger prints.


----------



## DKF (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by philbaldwin_
> <br />Cheers guys,
> 
> Whats EEE and TSW??



EEE = Tripoli buffing compound
TSW = Trade Secret for Wood (wax)


----------



## loglugger (Nov 24, 2007)

Phil, EEE-Ultra Shine Polish. After sanding to 320 grit, the abrassives in EEE will improve the surface to equivalent of 1200 grit. This is from Packard woodturner's. It is a grinding compond mixed with wax and outher stuff. 
Bob


----------



## philb (Nov 24, 2007)

Cheers guys,

Just had a go at my first MM finish and CA finish! The top barrel turned out awesome, but i think i have sanded through the finish on the lower barrel. Maybe i need to put more than 2 CA coast on and find some slower curing CA as it was going off in about 5 secs!

Also does everyone sand between CA coats? Or just as i did MM to 12000 before CA and MM to 12000 after CA finish was finished?


----------



## BigJIm (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi there.  
   Just a note to say that I use the 3 wheel Beall buffing system after 2 coats of medium CA glue, and it just works great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
   Jim


----------



## drayman (Nov 24, 2007)

phil,here you go http://www.turners-retreat.co.uk/cgi-bin/sh000001.pl?REFPAGE=http%3a%2f%2fwww%2eturners%2dretreat%2eco%2euk%2facatalog%2fshopindex%2ehtml&WD=polish%20plastic&SHOP=%20&PN=Accessories%2ehtml%23aHUGPP#aHUGPP


----------



## philb (Nov 24, 2007)

Cheers,

I also got link of Ligget for some Ren Wax! Might have to invest as i tried Polymer Car Polish on the one last night!


----------



## cdcarter (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm using Mylands and getting the best of both worlds, IMO.


----------



## redfishsc (Nov 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pentex_
> <br />I use four coats of thin CA and then two coats of spray lacqer and then auto polish. Works great.



Very similar to what I do. I do two to three coats of CA/blo (using whatever viscosity tickles my fancy) sanding in between each with 400 grit. After last coat, sand with 600 grit to a smooth, slick surface.
Two wet coats of catalyzed varnish (an industrial lacquer not easily found except at some paint stores and hardwood suppliers).

I typically spray "satin" which looks dreamy and still feels like slick wood rather than slick plastic.


----------



## windspinshop (Nov 29, 2007)

First 2 coats of thin CA, 1 Coat of thick, and last coat of thin. After sanding to 12000 micro mesh, I use SimiChrome Polish. It works great.


----------



## cdcarter (Dec 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by philbaldwin_
> <br />
> Also does everyone sand between CA coats?



Just a couple of nights ago, I had a chance for a "side by side" experiment on this. I saw a problem with the finish on the top of a churchill and put it back on the lathe to sand off the finish. I skipped the trouble of MM-ing between coats of CA, and there was a noticeable difference. The barrel, on which I had taken the extra step. was a good bit nicer.


----------

